

Cheap and fast hydrogen for fuel - fuzzythinker
http://nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english-online/Entertainment/13-Aug-2011/Cheap-and-fast-hydrogen-for-fuel-discovered

======
enthalpyx
Wondering how much cheaper this makes hydrogen relative to traditional fossil
fuels...

~~~
Someone
Most likely: minus x% for some positive x.

Reason: "In this house, we obey the laws of thermodynamics!". You will need
energy to produce fuels, and you have to put more energy in than the fuels
will be able to produce. So, unless you already have an energy source that is
cheaper than fossil fuels, this one will not be, either.

Also, I am not a chemist, but chances are that it will take time to make this
invention useful, if it is possible as all. I do not think enzymes are as
chemically stable as platinum, and hydrogen is quite reactive. Worse, if you
pick the obvious stuff (water) as source for your hydrogen, you also end up
with oxygen. That, too, is quite reactive.

